# Quick Bread Question



## Glorie (Jan 7, 2009)

I never seem to have very good luck at baking zucchini bread, it's always dark on the outside and raw on the inside.  I've had 3 different ovens so I know it can't be that.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## licia (Jan 7, 2009)

Perhaps you should lower the temp and bake a while longer. I would suggest getting an oven thermometer to go in your oven also. Sometimes they are off by several degrees.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of baking pan are you using ? You can try tenting the pan with aluminum foil.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2009)

Consider trying a different recipe.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 7, 2009)

I usually use a glass pyrex standard size, like the recipe calls for.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

Why don't you post the recipe here and we can troubleshoot it for you? 

My first guess would be that you are not squeezing all the liquid out of the zucchini and it is making your dough too liquidy.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

Try a new recipe? 

Look here

Or here

or here

These all look yummy. 

If you are doing a search, look both in the "Bread" section and in the Muffins and Loaves sections. They tend to get posted in both places.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 7, 2009)

You've got a valid point there about the water in the zucchini Alix, I hadn't thought of that.  I'll try that first and see what happens.  Thank you everyone!  )


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

Glorie said:


> You've got a valid point there about the water in the zucchini Alix, I hadn't thought of that.  I'll try that first and see what happens.  Thank you everyone!  )



I squeeze my shredded zucchini in my potato ricer to dry it well.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have a potato ricer - never really knew what to use one for, lol.  I usually squeeze them out by hand.  I'm thinking now I should squeeze them in a clean towel.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep a clean dishtowel is what I use. And I have found if you squeeze once, then let it sit and do it a second time it works better. 

Are you using frozen stuff? It seems to work better for me if I use the frozen stuff and really squeeze out all the water.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

I posted a recipe of mine for you that I have been making since the early 1970s when I was a little girl.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f116/sunshines-zucchini-bread-54106.html#post765883


----------

